
Ask HN: Why is there no mention of the manafort indictment on the front page? - philipov
And it seems like when I try to post about it, it just gets blocked. What&#x27;s going on?
======
AnimalMuppet
In addition to what others have said: Many of us are tired of the endless
micro-events in the current political scene. Give us the TL;DR. That is, wake
us up when something big happens. This wasn't it. Something that the probe
found, involving some of the players, but not directly related to the
election? Yeah, I don't care enough to pay much attention. I sure don't need
an HN discussion about it. (I know, I can just skip the HN discussion, and let
those who care participate. But the point is, I suspect that many people here
feel this way.)

------
mindcrime
Simple: it's off-topic here. Generic "world news" stuff is generally
considered off-topic. Although they seem to have relaxed that a bit over the
years, I still don't see any reason to have the Manafort stuff on here. It's
not like there aren't thousands of places on the 'net to read about / discuss
that topic.

~~~
Someone1234
They seem to be much more lenient with "positive" off-topic news. Meaning news
that doesn't cause arguments or controversy.

US Politics by its very nature always causes a flame war, and definitely could
overwhelm the front page if allowed to.

I for one am happy with the status quo, I come to HK to read HK relevant
articles and discussions. If I want to read US Politics then Reddit, Twitter,
and many other social media platforms/forums would suffice.

------
richardknop
This is hacker news, not a political debate bulletin board. If you want to
discuss politics there are forums and online communities for that. For example
political crossfire.

------
RingwormOne
It doesn't seem like that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things, more an
indictment based on shady personal business dealings rather than some serious
political conspiracy.

------
matt_s
It's off topic.

To make it on topic (going fictional here) it would have to have a hacker
angle like: Manafort funded Russian hackers to flood FaceBook with ads
denouncing Clinton and fostering opinions that support Trump. They used a
cluster of ... something technical ...

------
netule
It probably gets culled because it's off-topic according to the guidelines[1].

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
jamesmp98
Because this is HN not Reddit

